# هل يوجد مقاول شريف !!؟؟



## labeeb (3 أبريل 2006)

الموضوع شائك جدا قد يزعج البعض باعتبار انه قد يوجد بعض المهندسين لديهم مكاتب مقاولات :4: وتساؤلي ليس معناه الرفض المطلق لا .. ولكن هل فعلا يوجد مقاول شريف ؟
لكن لا بأس لنطرح الموضوع للتصويت :
البعض قد يظن او يعتقد انني لا احب المقاولين المسألة ليست متعلقة بحب اوعداء ولا اريد سرد تاريخ 
اشخاص او جهات ولكننا وبحجة محاولة اصلاح واقعنا العربي نحن بحاجة الى طرح هذا السؤال وان نكون صرحاء مع انفسنا :81: 
انني منذ تارخ تخرجي 97 وانا ابحث عن اجابة من خلا ل الواقع والمؤسف انه حتى الان لم اجد اجابة ايجابية حتى انني كرهت هذا التخصص الذي لا تجد منه نفعا سوى اما ترك عملك او الرضوخ للواقع المرير ....:3: 
ترى ما الذي يشجع المقاول او صاحب العمل (شركة او مكتب او مقاول ) الذي تعمل معه الى الضغط على المهندس للتجاوز عن المواصفات او غض الطرف عن الاخطاء :69: 
طبعا اذا لم تمشي على ما يريد في الف مهندس غيرك 
ترى من المذنب هل هم المهندسون الذين يرضخون لمثل هؤلاء ولا يحترمون مهنتهم الامر الذي شجع على ابتزازهم ... .. ام ان المذنب هو جشع وطمع المقاول .. ... . ام ان الذنب يعود الى الحكومات التي لم توفر لاغلب المهندسين وضائف وصاروا يتسكعون بدون عمل ولديهم اسر وقد يمروا بازمات مالية تجعلهم مستعدين للقبول باي عرض والعمل تحت اية ضروف والرضوخ للمخالفات بحجة لقمة العيش والامر مش باليد .. والضروف تحكم .. ايضا صحيح الضروف في بلداننا سيئة للغاية
ورغم هذه الضروف مازال هناك مهندسين شرفاء (بس ما ينفعوش للزمان ده ) وسيظل يكد مثل الحمار وهناك من يترصد له واذا كانت بيتك من زجاج فلا تحذف الناس بالطوب ولكن لا يزال هناك منهم وهناك من يعمل جاهد لاتقان عمله... خاصة بعد التخرج حيث يسعى المهندس الى تطبيق كل ما يعرف وما لا يعرف ظنا منه ان ذلك في مصلحة العمل طبعا عند هذا المستوى يكون رد الفعل من المقاول او رب العمل هو الاضطهاد بحجة ان المهندس يخسره .
صحيح ان التعسف غير مقبول من قبل المهندس كما لا يجوز شرعا ان يكون المهندس مثلما عتيد لا يفلت صغيرة ولا كبيرة هذا امر غير مقبول منطقيا فالكمال لله وحده . واغلب المهندسين ذوي الخبرة يستطيعون تجاوز هذا بدلا من الاعتراض عليهم او عدم الاخذ بتوجيهاتهم وهنا يجد رب العمل او المقاول نفسه في مأزق عند هذا المستوى ولكن الامر قد تجاوز هذا المستوى فبعد نفاد صبر المقاولون صاروا يطلبوا صراحة من المهندسين تعمد التنفيذ الخاطيء .
المشكلة ليست ان يطلب منك صراحة تنفيذ الخطاء او التغاضي عنه
المأساة ليست هنا ... المأساة ان يظهر المقاول او رب العمل نفسه بمظهر النزيه خاصة امام المهندسين وان الاخطاء التي تحدث ليس له اي يد بها او ان الواقع والضروف له دور كبير .. هذا صحيح ولكنك عزيزي المهندس اذا تمعنت وكشف لك المستور .. لوجدت انه وراء كل ما يدور بصورة غير مباشرة .
لن اطيل لنطرح الموضوع للنقاش ونسمع ارأكم وتجاربكم :


----------



## ليث الدليمي (3 أبريل 2006)

السبب يا اخي وبكل بساطة هو حكوماتنا لان الموضوع الذي تتحدث عنه هو موضوع ازمة اخلاق وكل امر فسد رأسه قد فسد كله


----------



## labeeb (3 أبريل 2006)

تصحيح للعنوان هل..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبعد...
انا مهندس مدني خريج منذ عشر سنوات وعندي الان شركة مقاولات في الامارات , ومع ذلك في التصويت المقترح اخترت النسبة ما بين 40% و 60% والتي بوجهة نظري هي واقع قطاع المقاولات . ولكن في دولة مثل الامارات التي اعمل بها اقول ان نسبة وجود المقاول الشريف نسبة عالية مقارنة مع الدول العربية الاخرى وهذا مرده الى الاسباب التالية " من وجهة نظري " :
1- وعي قطاع الملاك بالمواصفات الفنية واصول العمل الهندسي . 
2- وجود نظام صارم مفروض من الدولة بضرورة وجود مهندس مدني مسجل لدى كل مقاول .
3- وجود نظام الكشف المطبق من البلديات بحيث قبل كل مرحلة من مراحل الصبيات يكون هنالك مهندس ذو خبرة من البلدية يقوم بالكشف على الاعمال واستلامها ومن ثم اعطاء الاذن بالصب .
4- وجود العديد من المكاتب الاستشارية الهندسية القوية والتي تملك من المهندسين والخبرات مما يجعل المقاول امام خيار وحيد وهو الالتزام بالمواصفات وتنفيذها بدقة .
5- العقود المعمول بها غالبا" ما تأخذ بعين الاعتبار جميع النواحي والتي تؤدي بنهايتها الى تقليل نسبة الغش الى ما لا يذكر . 
6- الكشف المستمر من المكاتب الاستشارية على بنود التشطيبات , وفي كثير من الاحيان يتواجد مهندس استشاري مقيم في موقع العمل . 
7- وضوح المخططات الهندسية بكامل التفاصيل ووضوح العقود بكامل بنود التشطيبات مما لا يترك مجال كبير للمقاول بالتلاعب . 
8-اغلب المشاريع يتم دراستها قبل اعطاء السعر للمالك دراسة جيدة وباسعار معقولة مما يوفر للمقاول نسبة ربح معقولة . 
9- كثرة المشاريع المطروحة السبب الذي يوفر للمقاول نسبة العمل الذي يطمح اليها لتحقيق الارباح السنوية المعقولة .
10- التنافس الكبير في قطاع المقاولات مما يضع المقاول امام تحدي الحفاظ على سمعته في هذا القطاع . 


ومن هنا نرى ان المعطيات اعلاه لو توفرت في البلدان العربية الاخرى لكانت النتيجة التقليل من نسبة غش المقاولين اكيدا" . 
ويجب الاعتراف ايضا" ان عملية الغش عملية نسبية ايضا" فمثلها مثل اي امر من امور الحياة تعتمد على الاشخاص " سواء المهندسون او المقاولون او ذو العلاقة " فالاخلاق والتربية ومدى اتباعنا لتعاليم ديننا اسس لا بد من توفرها في الجميع ليتحقق المطلوب .

وشكرا" لطرح الموضوع .


----------



## زين (4 أبريل 2006)

طرفه اهل الجنة والنار
اتفق على ان يبنى جسر بين الجنة والنار لانقاذ اهل النار على ان يبنى نصفين نصف تبنية اهل الجنة والاخر اهل النار فتم اهل النار بناء النصف 

و لم يتم بناء نصف اهل الجنة
لماذا
السبب




لا يوجد عند اهل الجنة مهندسين مدنيين او مقاولين ها ها ها


----------



## labeeb (4 أبريل 2006)

الاخ/ ليث الديلمي
انا معك في ان حكوماتنا تتحمل اكبر المسؤولية لما صار اليه واقعنا واننا نعيش حاليا ازمة اخلاق 

شكرا لمشاركتك 
لبيب​


----------



## labeeb (4 أبريل 2006)

المهندس / محمد زايد 
حياك الله ..والله يا اخي يا ليت كل الدول العربية مثلكم معروف ان الامارات وبعض دول الخليج لديهم قطاع نظيف ليس فقط في المقاولات بل والتجارة . 
النقاط التي ذكرتها فعلا لها تا ثير اذا ما عمل بها 
لكن اذا ما تكلمنا عن الباقين صرتم كالشامة البيضاء في الثور الاسود ... 
شكراعلىمشاركتك


----------



## labeeb (4 أبريل 2006)

ههههههههه:68: 
النكتة حلوة يا زين 
وشر البلية ما يضحك 
اهلا بيك 
وشكرا لك


----------



## ليث الدليمي (4 أبريل 2006)

الخ العزيز labeeb
اسمي ليث الدليمي وليس الديلمي وشتان بين الاثنين
واشكرك


----------



## labeeb (4 أبريل 2006)

ارجو المعذرة يا مهندس ليث الدليمي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (4 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع رائع .... في الصميم .... جريء ... بس في مكانه

اعتقد ان مشاركة الاخوان في محلها وخاصة المهندس محمد زيد ... ففعلا ارى ان هذه التنظيمات و الرقابة الصارمة من الدولة سوف تحل الكثير اذا لم تقضي عليها ... فالمال السايب بعلم السرقة!!!

كما اعتقد ان عقود الطرف الواحد والتي عادة ما تكون تجحف حق المقاول وتظلمه في الكثير من البنود تعتبر المحرك الرئيسي الذي يجعل المقاول ينحرف ويحاول ان يعوض بشيء من السرقة او عدم الالتزام بالمواصفات والمقاييس ... 

جانب المنافة جانب قوي خاصة اذا ما اقترن مع وعي العميل

نتمنى المزيد من هذه المواضيع والتي تثير النقاش وتحفز على كتابة الآراء والتجارب من مهندس الى آخر


----------



## نهاركم طيب (5 أبريل 2006)

نعم الرقابة والقوانين الصارمة تمنع او تحد من انتشار الغش والحكومات تتحمل الجزء الاكبر ونكتة موفقة اخ زين


----------



## reeef (5 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

لبيب وكل البقيه .. مع خالص التحيه

في رايي ان غياب الوعي لدى الكثير خصوصا في ما يتعلق بالمواصفات والمقاييس الواجب اتباعها.
وللأسف لم ارى مواصفات مبسطه منشوره تعطي اساسيات البناء والتعمير لمن اراد ان ينشئ منزلا مثلا.


واللي عنده يرسل لي..


----------



## كمال القبلي (6 أبريل 2006)

لعقد المقارنة بين السؤالين :

هل يوجد شخص شريف ؟؟؟

هل يوجد مقاول شريف ؟؟؟؟

في السؤال الاول نتحدث عن شخص فرد معروف .......ولذلك فالجواب يكون 

نعم يوجد شخص شريف واخر غير شريف وفقا لمقاييس الاخلاق والسلوك والدين التي تحدد ذلك 


ولكن السؤال الاخر 

مقاول شريف ...................المشكلة ان المقاول يتكون من عدة اشخاص فهو اسم اعتباري لعدة اشخاص يكونون منظمة او شركة المقاول 

ولهذا يمكن ان يكون ضمن الشركة افراد شرفاء واخرين عكس ذلك 

يمكن ان يكون صاحب الشركة شريفا .............كما يمكن ان يكون احد اعضاء الشركة او احد موظفيها غير شريف 

ولكن يقاس امانة المقاول بتغلب نوازع الخير والالتزام بالعقد المبرم بين الطرفين اجمالا 

هذا ماوددت طرحة من فكرة فالسؤال فعلا صعب الاجابة عليه 

شكرا لبيب .............وفعلا سؤال لبيب


----------



## labeeb (7 أبريل 2006)

اشكر كل من شارك بالموضوع وافادونا باراءهم
واخص بالذكر المهندس ابو صالح


----------



## مهندالشيخلي (9 أبريل 2006)

*الأهم من ذلك!*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأهم من ذلك أن يكون المهندس المقيم و المشرف على العمل شريف وصلد وذو خبرة ومطلع على العقد وبنوده وبذلك لا يتيح للمقاول أي مجال للتلاعب أو تنفيذ عمل غير مطابق للمواصفات وبنود العقد والعرف الهندسي والفني.
بعكسه سحب العمل من المقاول وإكماله على حسابه وهذا ما يتحاشاه إي مقاول.


----------



## jamalco (12 أبريل 2006)

انا مهندس مقاول اكثر من عشرة سنوات ويجب ان نفرق بين بعض الامور ونصنف المقاولين 
1- مقاول يهمه الربح باي شكل كان 
2- مقاول له امكانياته ولايهمه الا السمعة الحسنة ولايرضى عن نفسه انتقادات الاشراف فهذا عمله شريف
3- مقاول يحصل على اسعار عن طريق ارتباطه مع جهات قوية ومسؤولة يمكن ان يكون عمله سليما
4- مقاول ذو مكانة ما من العلم او الجاه يغطي على غشه بهذا السلاح
5- مقاول شريف ولكن ماطالع بيده شي من جرا سو الكادر الذي يعمل عنده ولايهدف الغش الا انه يصطدم بامر واقع 
6- مقاول يعمل حسب الاصول والشرف ويواجه العراقيل التي ليس لها علاقة بالشرف 
7- مقاول يخاف الله حقا ويعتب لايخسر او يربح اوان يرضخ لضغوط لان الله هو الذي يسير الامور كما يشاء 
لذا فاني ارى بانه في اي مجال هناك شرفاء واخرون غير ذلك وهناك مهندسون غير شرفاء وغيرهم وووووووووووووو0000000000000الخ


----------



## محمد المسلم (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مدني من العراق وأعمل منذ اربع سنوات في مجال المقاولات وأقول نحن لا نلقي دائما اللوم على المقاول ولكن على المهندسين الذين يكونون مسؤولون عن العمل وخاصة المهندس المقيم وأنا أيضا أتفق مع ألأخ حول دور قوانين الدول في الحد من الفساد الأداري الذي اصبحنا نحن في العراق في مقدمة الدول بعد الأحتلال


----------



## labeeb (12 أبريل 2006)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على اراءهم ومشاركتهم واريد ان انوه مرةاخرى الى انه كون المقاول قد يكون ليس هو المسؤل الوحيد عن هذا الوضع وكون انه يوجد بالضرورة اطراف واسباب اخرى ذكرها الاخوة الزملاء بتحليلات عدة لا تخلو من الاهمية فان كل ذلك لا ينفي وجود الظاهرة في واقعنا .. و اذا لم تناقش بشكل جدي دون حساسيات فانها ستبداء بالتاصل في مستقبلنا العملي للمنطقة بشكل عام 
والغرض من التصويت ليس شن حملة على المقاولين كما قد يظن البعض ...
وارجو الملا حظة الى اني وضعت اقل نسبة في التصويت هي من 10 الى 20 % وليس من 0 % الى 20% بحسب النمط التكراري واظنكم تعرفون لماذا برغم ان ذالك يعد غير صحيح ويؤ ثر في نتيجة الاستبيان 
والمتمعن في الموضوع وفي التفاعل الجدي من الزملاء يلمس ان الغرض من التصويت والموضوع جملة معرفة الى اي مدى وصلت حالتنا من تدهور في هذ الجانب .. وكذا الخروج بنتائج فعالة قد يكون لها اثر في المعالجة من خلال اطروحات الاخوة الاعضاء .. واذا كنا نحن المهندسين ( اكثر ناس محتكين بالمشكلة ) اهملنا هذ الموضوع حفاظا على مشاعر بعضنا فمن الذي سيثيره ..؟ !
هل ننتظر الخطباء في المساجد !؟ ام ننتظر المصلحين الاجتماعيين ليبحثوا مشاكل المهندسين !!؟؟
المعروف ان تحليل ومعالجة الاخطاء العملية هي مهمة الاطباء والمهندسين كل بحسب تخصصه 
فلماذا تريدونا ان نسكت ؟؟!!


----------



## nweeraa (14 أبريل 2006)

لو خليت خربت والدنيا دائما و ابدا في كل مكان تجد الشريف و الغير شريف.
و المقاول قبل كل شئ انسان و هو مهندس مثلي و مثلك و كان طالب وزميل في الجامعة و قد يكون من المتفوقين المشهود لهم بالخلق لكن مقدر له ان يكون مقاول من الظلم جدا ان نلصق به عدم الامانة


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (15 أبريل 2006)

نعم يوجد مقولين شريفين لكن للااسف لاتوجد حكومه شريفه لي تعيه حقه بلكامل او كشخص غير حكومي وهذا للاسف الذي يجعل الثقه غير موجوده عند المقول ولله والي التوفيق للجميع


وشكرنا لرح الموضوع


----------



## ابنة الأقصى (16 أبريل 2006)

على الرغم من ان دور الحكومات مهم الا ان المقاول نفسه له دور مهم ليس من السهل اغفاله في محاولاته الغش


labeeb قال:


> ههههههههه:68:
> النكتة حلوة يا زين
> وشر البلية ما يضحك
> اهلا بيك
> وشكرا لك


----------



## tce (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
يا أخوتي ، يا أخواتي
المقاولين شريحة من المجتمع، و بالتالي هم صورة عنه.
فيهم الشريف و فيهم الوضيع
و أرجو من الله أن تغلب صفات خيارنا على شذوذ أشرارنا


----------



## روضان (17 أبريل 2006)

الاخ صاحب النكتة (زين)
اتق الله ولا تكتب نكات لانها 1) كذب منهي عنه 2) هذه النكته تتعارض مع عقيدتنا
والسلام عليكم 
المهندس عيدان السبعاوي


----------



## labeeb (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا على اراءكم وارحب كثيرا بها


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (24 مايو 2006)

كلنا محاسبون وعند ربنا واقفون وامر بيد النظام يجبر حتي الخائن والحبان على الالتزام فما بلكم برب الدار اذا كان بالدف ضاربوا فشيم اهل البيت الرقص وسلامتكم وكلكم راعي وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيتة حكم نفسك وضميرك تسلم بيتك وتخرج منها سالم غانم وفي الجنة نايم


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (28 مايو 2006)

أغلب الظن أن المقاول غير الشريف يعزي سبب جريمته إلي قلة الأسعار والتي أضطر أن يقبل بها لوجود منافسة شديدة من باقي المقاولين وإعتماداً علي تساهل جهة الإشراف ولجنة الإستلام
وأقترح أن يكون هناك حد أدني لكل مقايسة علي أن ترفض العروض التي تقل عن هذا الحد كما يجب النظر بجدية الي سابقة الأعمال التي قام بها المقاول ومدي مطابقتها للمواصفات ويجب أن تتم معاينتها علي الطبيعة قبل قبول العرض


----------



## اسماعيل2006 (31 مايو 2006)

*السؤال الأهم ربما*

السؤال الأهم ربما: هل يوجد استشاري شريف؟
معذرة للشرفاء
ولكن الأمر خطير جدا
خصوصا عندما يتواطأ الاستشاري مع مندوب المالك 
و الأغلب أن يكون لمندوب المقاول نصيب
تماما كما يحدث على مستوى مندوبي المشتروات في الشركات
قد يصل الأمر إلى حد الجريمة الإنشائية بكل معنى الكلمة
لا بد من وجود لجنة مناسبة معترف بها للنظر في هذه الأمور
و أخشى أن تتواطأ اللجنة مع الذئاب
وحسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت
فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا


----------



## labeeb (31 مايو 2006)

اسماعيل2006 قال:


> السؤال الأهم ربما: هل يوجد استشاري شريف؟
> معذرة للشرفاء
> ولكن الأمر خطير جدا
> خصوصا عندما يتواطأ الاستشاري مع مندوب المالك
> ...


 



الاخ اسماعيل 
المعروف ان الاستشاري يكون معين من طرف المالك لمراقبة واستلام الاعمال من المقاول او من مهندس المقاول او من يمثله ولا اعرف كيف سيتواطاء الاستشاري الذي هو من طرف المالك مع مندوب المالك والذي هو ايضا من طرف المالك 
واذا كان قصدك ان الاستشاري يتواطاء مع المقاول او مهندس المقاول فهذا ممكن 
ترى ما الذي يدفع المهندس الى هذا السلوك ؟؟؟
وشكرا على مرورك
لبيب


----------



## محمود صافي (31 مايو 2006)

اذا كان السؤال هل يوجد مقاول شريف
نعم يوجد لدينا مقاول اسمه شريف عبد السلام


----------



## مفيد (31 مايو 2006)

احب أن اضيف انه يجب أن تدرس اخلاقيات المهنة لطلاب كليات الهندسة بشكل مركز و منهجي
فالأخلاق هنا لا يمكن أن تقدم بشكل و عظ و إرشاد بل لا بد أن تقدم بشكل علمي و منهجي
بحيث تبنى على اسس مهنية و علمية يستطيع ان يحكم المهندس من خلالها على نفسة و هل هو ملتزم 
بأخلاقيات مهنته أم لا . و يتم الإحتكام اليها عند و جود نزاعات
فأنظمةالرقابة و التقييم و كذلك المواصفات و المقاييس و شروط العقد يمكن التحايل عليها و إكتشاف ثغرات بها مهما كانت دقيقة. عندها يتم الإحتكام إلى أخلاقيات المهنة 
وقد يوجد حالات و سلوكيات من المهندسين لا يوجد فيها تجاوز للأنظمة و القوانين أو تعارض مع الموصفات و المقاييس و لاكنها غير متوافقه مع اخلاقيات مهنة الهندسة


----------



## محمود صافي (2 يونيو 2006)

لماذا يجب الانتظار او البحث في اخلاقيات المقاول
ابسط شيء اقامة رقابة اشراف من قبل المالك والالتزام ببنود العقد افضل من البحث عن مقاول شريف او غير شريف


----------



## م م/هند (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الحقيقه يوجد نسبه لا باس بها من المقاولين الي بيرضو ضميرهم في الشغل بنسبه لا بأس بها 
اناه قابلت عدد من هؤلاء لكن فوجئت ان هناك نسبه من المديرين المشرفين على اعمالهم لاتصرف لهم حقوقهم الا اذا دفع لهم وحينها يضطر المقاول ان يدفع بس على حساب جوده العمل علشان مايخسر وهذا لللاسف الشديد طبعا 
اجارنا الله واجاركم


----------



## labeeb (2 يونيو 2006)

اراء جيدة من الاخوة المهندسين 
ونلمس ايضا ان المهندسين لهم درور في ما سأت اليه الامور والدليل اراء المهندسين اعلاه...
اشكركم على اراءكم ومشاركتكم


----------



## عبدالله2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع صعب ولكن اعترض على العنوان لان الشرف شي والامانة والصدق شي اخر ،، اتمنى من كاتب الموضوع تعديل العنوان لان فيه حكم جائر وهو الشرف ،، وللعلم انا لست مقاول بل مكتب استشاري ولكن الموضوع فيه اطراف كثيرة وليس المقاول الا نتيجة عدة عوامل سوف اكتب عنها لاحقا .


----------



## labeeb (15 يناير 2007)

عبدالله2006 قال:


> الموضوع صعب ولكن اعترض على العنوان لان الشرف شي والامانة والصدق شي اخر ،، اتمنى من كاتب الموضوع تعديل العنوان لان فيه حكم جائر وهو الشرف ،، وللعلم انا لست مقاول بل مكتب استشاري ولكن الموضوع فيه اطراف كثيرة وليس المقاول الا نتيجة عدة عوامل سوف اكتب عنها لاحقا .






اخي المهندس حياك الله 
لقد خلطت الحابل بالنابل بكلامك 
الناس تقول لقمة شريفة اي حلال وليست مأخوذة بلف ودوران 
ونحن نطلب دوما المحافظة على شرف المهنه 
وكل من يقراء الموضوع يفهم ان المقصود هي الامانة بالعمل 
الا اذا كنت فهمت انت شيء اخر 
وشرف الشيء اعلاه وافضله 
فاءذا قلنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اشرف الخلق اي افضلهم 
ولو قلنا عصام اشرف الفرسان صار معناه افضلهم قتالا وهذا لا يعني انه اجملهم او اغناهم 
فانظراخي الى ما يظاف الى الكلمة 
ولو قلنا سنلقاكم اشرف الجبل اي اعلاه او المكان الواضح المرئي منه ( وعادة تكون قمته )
واذا قلت اشرفت على الانتهاء من المشروع فمعناه قاربت على تمامه واكتماله 


اما حول رايك ان المقاول ليس السبب الرائيسي للظاهرة وانه احد العوامل فانا اوافقك على ذلك
وشكرا على مرورك وتفاعلك


----------



## medhat1973 (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى مهندس لبيب شكرا على اثارة هذا الموضوع الشائك فعلا والذى يهرب منه كثير من المهندسين
والحقيقه انى اعرف كثيرا من المهندسين تركوا العمل نهائيا فى مجال المقاولات بالذات والقليل ترك العمل كله سواء مكاتب استشاريه او مقاولات والسبب من وراء هذا كله هو الموضوع الذى نتكلم فيه ولكن لى تعليق هام
لو كل مهندس شريف ترك هذا المجال من العمل وهذا ما حدث بالفعل وتكونت فعلا فئه مقاولين فى مجتماعتنا العربيه مع الاسف غير مؤهله فنيا واخلاقيا لانجاز اى عمل الا من رحم ربى وانا فى الحقيقه لا اعمم ولكن الغالب على حد تصورى اعود واقول يجب على كل مهندس شريف وعنده الكفاءه والقدره للعمل فى هذا المجال ان يصبر ويثابر حتى يكون نموذج يحتذى به من قبل المهندسين الجدد فلا يجب ان نبعد انفسنا ونقول انها مهنه حرام او اضطر فيها لاعمال غير شريف فيجب ان نحسن واقعنا فانا من خلال عملى اتعامل مع شركات عالميه واعجب جدا بطريقتهم فى العمل والدقه والجوده لانهاء اعمالهم لماذا لايتكون عندنا مثل هذه الشركات؟


----------



## احمد العدل (17 يناير 2007)

على فكرة احنا كدة بنستهزق بالدين


----------



## المخلصة اخلاص (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
حقيقة من خلال خبرتي في التعامل مع المقاولين من خلال عملي بشركة اكاد اجزم للاسف بان اغلبهم لم يكونوا شرفاء لكن هذا لا يعني ان كل المقاولين ليسوا بشرفاء
مع ان العقود المبرمة معهم تكون في اغلب الاحيان زجرية الا انهم يحاولون تخطيها انا لا اعمم بان المقاولون كلهم ليسوا بشرفاء كي لا يغضب مني الكثير فربما تكون الصدف او الاقدار هي التي جعلتني دائما اتعامل مع هذا الصنف 
فما لم افهمه لما هذاالقطاع على وجه الخصوص ؟ ولما الشرفاء قليلون في هذا القطاع؟


----------



## a.m (22 يناير 2007)

اخواني الكرام 
اريد ان اسئل انا هنا ما معنى الشرف في المهنه ؟؟؟!!!!!! طبعا بالنسبة للمقاول كما هو طرح الموضوع
هل تعني ان يضع المقاول حديد التسليح مثلا كما هو على المخطط , ان يقوم بصب الخرسانه بالدرجة المطلوبة ان يستخدم كل ما هو مطلوب منه في العقد و في المخططات ؟!
اخي صاحب الموضوع اخواني الاكارم ليس هكذا تطرح المواضيع أو التسائلات مع كل احترامي 
اذا دعني اسئل الاتى , ما السبب وراء عدم نزاهة كثير من المقاولين في اعمالهم ؟ نعم انا ؤأيد ان كثيرا من المقاولين بعيدون كل البعد عن شرف المهنه ولكن هذا لا يعني قطاع المقاولين كلهم ( سؤالك اخي يعني هذا ) - هل يوجد مقاول شريف - 
ما رأيكم ما السبب وراء عدم نزاهت بعض المقاولين هل يمكن ان اجد ولو رد واحد اخواني 
اما انا فسأجيب من موقع عملى و تعاملي في عملي ولكن بعد ان ارى ولو رد واحد على ذلك 
طبعا انا اتحدث عن المقاول المقاول وليس المقاول ابو خشبة انا اتحدث عن شركات المقاولات وليس المتعهدين باسم مقاولين فموضوعنا بعيد عنهم كما اعتقد


----------



## metalsword (22 يناير 2007)

أخي الكربم:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من وجهة نظري ,ومن خلال تعاملي مع شريحة كبيرة من المقاولين أقول :
نعم; هناك مقاولين شرفاء , بمعنى; لا يقبل على نفسه اللقمة الحرام, ولايقبل أن يسرق, أو يغش في المواصفات. 
ولكن من جهة أخرى ,يجب أن نلاحظ ,أن الكثير من المشرفين, أو الملاك من يضع نصب عينيه ,الضغط بكل الوسائل على المقاول لعدة أسباب:
1- المقاول غشاش و......
2-المقاول ربحه مبالغ فيه, لذلك لامانع من استغلاله بأي شكل من الأشكال .
3-يعتقد المشرف أوالمالك أنهم السلطة الأقوى في المشروع, وعلى المقاول أن يتجاوب وأن يتقبل أية تجاوزات.
4- تأخير الدفعات, وإحراج المقاول مع عمالته, ليس لها أي إعتبار.
من هنا تجد أن المقاول في حالات ليست بالقليلة ,مقسو عليه, ومتهم, حتى لوكان شريفاً .
طبعاً;هناك الكثير, بل الكثير, من المقاولين ,الذين لا يقيمون للنزاهة, والأمانة, أي وزن, أو معنى. وهؤلاء تجب محاسبتهم, وبشدة. ولكن لا أن نشمل الطالح بالصالح. حتى نترك للعدل نصيباً في أفعالنا.


----------



## عبدالله2006 (28 يناير 2007)

اخوي الكريم labeeb
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اسعدني مرورك على تعليقي ... 
اما بالنسبة لردك فان الموضوع لايحتمل التفسيرات اللغوية .. لان السائل بالتاكيد يقصد الشريف عكس الغاش وليش يقصد الشريف التي هي عكس الوضيع ... فهذا ما دعاني للاعتراض حيث انه لايجوز تصنيف الناس شريف وكاذب وما شابهه بشكل عام ولكن يجب تحديد شخص بعينة ومن تجربة ودليل .. واتوقع ان الموضوع قديم وقد يكون صاحبة انتهى من الغرض المقصود . 
ولكن لو ناقشنا الكلام بشكل عام وكموضوع هام فان المقاولين وحسب خبرتي يسيرون حسب الموجة ،، فاذا كان الاستشاري المسؤول او المالك دقيقا بعملة متقيدا بالاصول الفنية والمهنية بكل تفاصيلها فسوف يلتزم المقاول بها بشرط ان يكون هناك عقد واضح وفيه كل الشروط المالية والفنية ،، اما في حالة تراخي الاستشاري والمالك وفقدان عقد واضح فان الحال سيكون سيئ او مقبول ،، فانا شخصيا تعاملت مع جميع درجات المقاولين منهم المقاول درجة اولى الذي ينفذ مشاريع بمئات الملايين ومع مقاولين لايتجاوز تصنيفهم تنفيذ الفلل والعمائر الصغيرة ،، فوجدت انهم يجسون نبض الجهة التي تشرف عليهم فاذا كان ملتزما بالعمل وملما وقادرا على تمييز الصح من الخطاء فانهم يلتزمون حتى لو حدث منهم اعتراض وفي اخر المشوار سوف يجدون انفسهم متقيدين ، اما اذا كان المهندس مترددا ضعيف الشخصية غير فاهم لعملة فان المقاول سيجد ضالتة لان كل المقاولين بدون استثناء يبحثون عن الربح واقل المصروفات والعمل بدون تدخل من احد .. وانا شخصيا رغم تحفظي على العنوان الا انني مجرد ان اتعامل مع مقاول في موقع المشروع اضع في ذهني ان هذا المقاول سوف يتلاعب ولكن لا اوضح له ذلك التصور وهذا يستدعي مني الانتباه والحرص ، في هذه الحالة سوف تكون اما مع مقاول متجاوب او مع مقاول متمرد او مقاول بين هذين وحينها تستطيع التعامل مع كل حالة ،، واقرب مثال لذلك هي مباريات كرة القدم فتجد المدرب والاعبين في بداية المبارة يتخذون ما يسمى دقائق جس النبض وهي الدقائق الاولى وحينها يتضح لهم سياسة الفريق المقابل ومكوناته وقدراتة ..
امل الا اكون اطلت الكلام .. والسلام عليكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 يناير 2007)

حوار جيد وتحاور رائع

اخونا الفاضل لبيب

اجابة السؤال ستختلف باختلاف خبرة كل مهندس مع من تعامل معهم من المقاولين

وعن نفسي
فقد عملت بشركة مقاولات
كان صاحبها يتحرى الحلال 
وقابلنا صعوبات شديدة وتعسرات مالية متعددة
وقابلنا من اراد ان يلوي الذراع من جهاز الاشراف او الملاك
وتقريبا
غالبية الدفعة الاخيرة ونسبة 10% 
كانا في عداد المفقودين 

وعموما
ليس كل المقاولين الذين قابلتهم حين عملت بالاشراف كذلك
بالرغم من انه كان منهم من يلتزمون بالمواصفات والمخططات والاسعار 
ولا يلوون عنق المواصفات او الاشتراطات

لكن

حقيقة وجدت ان اغلب المقاولين لديهم تلاعب شديد
وحرص على المكسب وتقليل التكلفة
وهو شيء جيد
ان التزم المقاول بمستندات التعاقد وشروطه
وهذه خبرتي


وفي اغلب الاحيان
يكون هناك بعض الاسباب التي تدفع بعض المقاولين لعدم الالتزام
وحين سأذكر كلمة المقاول سأعني بها هنا " بعض المقاولين وليس كلهم "

مثل:
- المنافسة الشديدة وقت المناقصة وتنزيل الاسعار لما هو ادنى من التكلفة

- الممارسة السيئة التي يجريها صاحب العمل على المتنافسين لتنزيل الاسعار بعد تنزيلها

- بيع الكثيرين من ادارة الشركات المشروع الى مديره التنفيذي وبنسب مشاركة مالية معه مما يجعله لا يضع نصب عينيه الا المكسب فقط

- التعامل مع المقاول من مبدأ انه غير ملتزم مسبقا يجعله مقتنعا بذلك ويفقده الحرص على الالتزام بالاشتراطات والعقود

- التلاعب الذي يحدث في صناعة المواد المستخدمة بالمشروع وتدخل مهندسي المبيعات لقبول اي منتج حتى لو غير مطابقا للمواصفات وباساليب يساعدون المقاول فيها جدا مما يدفع المقاول الى قبول البديل الادنى وعرضه على المشرف.

- علاقة المقاول بالمالك احيانا تجعله يستطيع التغلب على الالتزام بالمواصفات امام المشرف

- سوء اخلاقيات بعض المشرفين يدفع المقاول الى الاستسلام والسير في طريق قد يكون غير مقتنعا به

- عدم انتقاء المهندسين ذوو الخبرة في العمل ( لتقليل التكاليف) مما يؤدي الى تصادم بين المقاول والمشرف عبر الخبرة القليلة التي تنتج اخطاء او عمل بجودة محدودة 

- اعتبار المقاول لضياع نسبة التأمين والدفعة الاخيرة من الأعمال تجعله يحاول السيطرة على التكلفة بسبب شيء مستقبلي لا يعلمه الا الله, وان جاء فخير وبركة

- سوء ادارة شركة المقاول وخصوصا المالك الواحد للشركة لانه يظن ان الملكية والادارة لا يفترقان وهذا خطأ , مما يوقعه في مشكلات لا حصر لها تنعكس بسلبية على المشروع وتضعف الالتزام بمستندات التعاقد وينشيء الخلافات مع المشرف

- التزام المقاول بمشاريع بأكثر من طاقته مما يجعله يحاول تمديد وقت المشروع بشكل غير نزيه وهذا من منطلق التلاعب في الخطابات مع المشرف والبحث عن الثغرات

- التكلفة وخطوطها الحمراء والتي تكون سياطا مسلطة على ادارة تنفيذ المشروع 

- بعض الاحيان تكون مستندات المشروع مضللة بحيث تكون الكميات قليلة ويتم طرح المشروع مقاولة تسليم مفتاح (Lump sum) وبالتالي يحدث الفارق بين الميزانية والواقع ويضطر البعض الى التلاعب

- الى غير ذلك كثير

عموما بتلك المحاور التي ذكرتها
انا فقط اسرد الاسباب
ولم اطرح رايي فيها لكنها اسباب موجودة وقابلتها كثيرا 

وارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤال اخي الفاضل أيمن a.m
فهو اخ صديق وحبيب ولا استطيع الا ان اذكر ما يطلبه 

ويبقى ان اجابة السؤال 
تختلف من مهندس الى اخر حسب ما قابله من خبرات في احتكاكه بالعمل التنفيذي


اشكر اخونا طارح الموضوع
واشكر جميع الزملاء

​


----------



## a.m (31 يناير 2007)

اشكر كل من اخي عبدالله و نهر النييل على التجاوب و انا متأسف جدا على التأخير


----------



## labeeb (4 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة /
م / المخلصة اخلاص وم / احمد العدل
م/ medhat1973 و م/هند
م/ محمود صافي م/ مفيد م/ metalsword
م/ a.m و م/ نهر النيييل 
و م / عبدالله2006 و وكل المشاركات السابقة ...

تعليقي الوحيد هو اني سعيد بهذا النقاش والتفاعل الرائع من كل المشاركين ... 
واخص بالذكر ( بالنسبة للمشاركات الاخيرة) م/ نهر النبيل الذي اثرى الموضوع بوجهة نظره
وتناول الموضوع بابعاد عديدة وتحليل عميق وهو ما يدل على الخبرة والممارسة والاحتكاك بالواقع 
كمهندس ويدل على احساس بالواقع وتقدير للظروف كانسان .. وصحيح انك متميز


----------



## yuviguy (10 يوليو 2007)

واللة انا لسة طالب ولسة محتكتش بطبقة المقاولين بس الظاهر كدة من خلال كلامكم ان الحياة معاهم هتبقى ضالمة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (10 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نقاش رائع وثري ... ابارك للملتقى وجود اعضاء يناقشوا ويحللوا ويعرضوا وجهات النظر بكل احترام مستندين على خبرتهم ومسلحين بعلمهم ... اللهم زدنا علما وانفعنا بما علمتنا.

احب ان اضيف وجهة نظر اخرى ممكن ان تثري الموضوع، وهي جانب لم يتعرض له من شارك في هذا الحوار الهادف .. 

المقاول عبارة عن امكانيات وقدرات وأدوات .. يجب توفرها لدى شركة المقاولات لتنجز اعمالها بالدقة والجودة المطلوبة. فإن لم تتوفر هذه الامكانات والقدرات والادوات كانت سببا في تقديم عمل مخالف للمطلوب او تقديم اداء سيء للمقاول .. وقد يصنف هذا الخلل في الاداء او عدم الالتزام بالمطلوب كنوع من "الغش".
هناك اخطاء تتكون نتيجة ضعف امكانات المقاول هذه الاخطاء تتطلب حلولا لتفاديها او لتصحيحها اثناء سير العمل، ووسائل التصحيح قد تكون غير مرضية للعميل او قد تكون خلاف ما تفق عليه فيطلب منه التنازل عن بعض طلباته والتنازل عن بعض المواصفات او زيادة في التكلفة .. وهذا ما يعتبره المالك خلافا لما اتفق عليه مسبقا وبالتالي هو شيء من "الغش"
مثالا يوضح الصورة .. في عقود تسليم المفتاح .. يتطلب على المالك والمقاول انهاء جميع المواصفات والمقاييس والاشتراطات الخاصة وغيرها من مخططات ورسومات وخلافه قبل توقيع العقد .. ثم يأخذ المقاول هذه المواصفات والمخططات ويبدا بعملية التسعير وحساب التكلفة .. فهنا اذا لم يكن المقاول مسلح بالادوات والبرامج والمهندسين الجيدين لحساب التكلفة وبالتالي عرض السعر، سوف ينتج اثناء البناء اخطاء في حساب التكلفة مما يجعل المقاول يسارع في تصحيح هذا الخطأ للمحافظة على نسبة الربح .. هنا تكون المشكلة ويبدا المقاول في دراسة مجموعه من الحلول والتي قد يكون من بينها ما يجعل المالك يتنازل عن بعض متطلباته او ان يتخذ المقاول طريقا "غير مهنيا" لحل هذه المشكلة وتفاديها.

اذا لابد ان يتسلح المقاول بالمعرفة والثقافة "كما ذكر الاخوان" وايضا لابد له من ان يتسلح بالعدة والعدات التي تجعلها محانب الصواب في عمليات التسعير وحساب الكلفة وغيرها 

شكرا للاخ لبيب متابعته للحوار وتجاوبه مع الجميع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 يوليو 2007)

labeeb قال:


> الاخوة /
> م / المخلصة اخلاص وم / احمد العدل
> م/ medhat1973 و م/هند
> م/ محمود صافي م/ مفيد م/ metalsword
> ...




اشكرك اخي الفاضل لبيب
فالشكر كله اليك موصول

فانت صاحب الموضوع وطارحه
وما نحن الا لبنات في بناءك الجيد 
باختيارك للموضوع بشكل دقيق
بحيث يفيدنا جميعا حين تتبادل الخبرات

اشكر مليا​


----------



## labeeb (10 يوليو 2007)

حياك الله اخي الكريم ابو صالح وشكرا على اثرائك الموضوع 
اود ان اقول ان كلامك واقعي 100 % لان مثل تلك الحالة قد تحصل بنسبة كبيرة وقد حدثت مع احد المقاولين الذين كنت اعمل معهم وبرغم انه مهندس فاهم وذو خبرة وتجربة لكنه دخل في مشاكل فيما بعد بسبب انه لم يكمل تفاصيل البنود مع المالك ... وفي النهاية صار الامر لصالحه .. والحقيقة لا ادري هل كانت شطارة منه ام ماذا ؟ لكن الفروقات كانت ستكون كبيرة عليه فيما لو رضخ للمالك حول تفاصيل المواصفات .. وربما ساعده انشغال المالك بمشاكل مع جيرانه وصبره على المالك في التوقفات التي حدثت خلال فترة التنفيذ نتيجة مشاكل المالك مع الجيران .
فعلا ملاحظتك في محلها ... ويجب الاخذ بهذه التوصيات خاصة في عقود تسليم المفتاح
وتسلم يا بشمهندس


----------



## labeeb (10 يوليو 2007)

حياك الله اخي الكريم م / نهر النيل 
هذا بعض ما عندكم .. . واشكر لك تواضعك ..ومتابعتك 
وشكرا على ردك المشرف


----------



## شاهندة سمير (17 يوليو 2007)

بداية شكراجزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم.......كم أحزننى ماوصلنا اليه فى هذا العصر..... والسبب أكيد ضعف الأيمان.............اللى أنتشر فى كل مكان وليس فى المقاولة فقط.........ويعتقدون بجهلهم أنها فهلوة..............الحل هو عند القيام بأى عمل يجب أن يكون خالصا لله تعالى.......هنا فقط لن يستطيع أحد الغش لأنه يقدم العمل ليرضى الله وليس صاحب العمل.........لأنه اذا لم يراه الناس...........يراه رب العالمين.............وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.........أختكم العربيةجدااااااااا.


----------



## ابو نديم (17 يوليو 2007)

ابرفاعتقد ان السبب والله تعالى اعلى واعلم ان السبب هو البعد عن الدين ومحاولة كسب المال مهما كانت الطريقة 
يا اخوة انا بعدما انهيت السنة الثالثة من دراستي ولله الحما توظفت في شركة بالرغم من انني غير متخرج ، والله رايت العجب العجاب ، حيث انني عملت كمشرف على شركة مقاولات وكان مدير شركتي من قرابتهم ورايت اشياء يندى لها الجبين ، اخفاء للتقارير التي تثبت عدم سير العمل بشكل دقيق محاولات كثيرة للاعتداء علي ، تاخير العمل للساعة 12 او 2 ليلا لاسيما وان العمل كان اعمال حفر وردم في الشوارع ، ادخال اناس وسطاء للضغط علي للتهاون معهم ، واخرها حرماني من جزء من مرتبي ومحاولة حرماني من شهادة الخبرة التي كانوا قد وعدوني بها


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم، أعتقد أن الأمر يبدأ من حين شراء المقاول لمناقصة المشروع، حين لا يكون المقاول كفء للعمل المقدم عليه ، يترتب عليه مهاودة في الأسعار للحصول على المشروع، فإن حصل عليه كانت الطامة ،وبدأ بالالتفاف على الشروط والمواصفات ليخرج بأكبر نسبة من الأرباح..
وهذا حصل في أغلب المشاريع التي وقفت عليها، حتى اضطرت بعض الجهات إلى دعوة عدد محدود من شركات المقاولات المعروفة تفادياً لما قد يحصل ...


----------



## سيد صالح الزاملي (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم في البداية احب ان اشكر اخي العزيز على طرحه هذا الموضوع واخص بالشكر الاخ المهندس محمد زايد على رده الجيد , واود منه المواصلة معي مع التقدير . انا مهندس مدني من العراق ولي خبرة اكثر من عشرين سنة حيث قمت بالاشراف على الكثير من المشاريع خلال مدة خدمتي وعانيت الكثير بسبب موضوع البحث اعلاه الا انه مايحدث في بلدي وخصوصا بهذه الفترة بكل صراحة شئ مخجل مقارنة بالبلدان العربية والعالمية مع علمي ويقيني بأن هنلك مقاولين يحملون نزاهة عالية الا ان الغش في اعمال المقاولات وليس بشخص المقاول تمثل نسبة عالية تزيد عن 70 % حسب اعتقادي والسبب لا يتحمله المقاول وحده وانما وجدت له ارضية مناسبة وخصبة شجعت على اعتماد مبدأ الغش والاساس هو مجموعة نقاط قد اشار لهاقبلي زميلي المهندس محمد زايد واضيف لها سؤء التخطيط والتخطيط السريع للمشاريع وكذلك قلة خبرت المهندسين المشرفين وعدم ملائمة اختصاصهم مع الاعمال المراد تنفيذها اضافة الى ضعف المسائلة من قبل الدولة لمن يثبت غشه وباعتقادي ان تشديد الرقابة والمحاسبة المستمرة لكل من يثبت تقصيره كفيلة بالقضاء على الغش وضرورة اعطاء الوضوح الكامل للعقود التي تبرم مع المقاولين ووضوح كافة ملحقاتها والمتابعة المستمره لتنفيذها وبامانة واركز وبامانة ....وفقكم الله ونسأله وندعوه ان يجنبنا واياكم الغش مع فائق التقدير .................................اخوكم المهندس صالح


----------



## labeeb (19 يوليو 2007)

شاهندة سمير قال:


> بداية شكراجزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم.......كم أحزننى ماوصلنا اليه فى هذا العصر..... والسبب أكيد ضعف الأيمان.............اللى أنتشر فى كل مكان وليس فى المقاولة فقط.........ويعتقدون بجهلهم أنها فهلوة..............الحل هو عند القيام بأى عمل يجب أن يكون خالصا لله تعالى.......هنا فقط لن يستطيع أحد الغش لأنه يقدم العمل ليرضى الله وليس صاحب العمل.........لأنه اذا لم يراه الناس...........يراه رب العالمين.............وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.........أختكم العربيةجدااااااااا.


 




اشكرك اختي الكريمة على مشاركتك ... اشاركك الرأى ان سبب ما وصلنا اليه هو عدم الخوف من الله وضعف الايمان ... والمشكلة تتفاقم حتى صارت عادة وشطارة .. :4: 
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## labeeb (19 يوليو 2007)

ابو نديم قال:


> ابرفاعتقد ان السبب والله تعالى اعلى واعلم ان السبب هو البعد عن الدين ومحاولة كسب المال مهما كانت الطريقة
> يا اخوة انا بعدما انهيت السنة الثالثة من دراستي ولله الحما توظفت في شركة بالرغم من انني غير متخرج ، والله رايت العجب العجاب ، حيث انني عملت كمشرف على شركة مقاولات وكان مدير شركتي من قرابتهم ورايت اشياء يندى لها الجبين ، اخفاء للتقارير التي تثبت عدم سير العمل بشكل دقيق محاولات كثيرة للاعتداء علي ، تاخير العمل للساعة 12 او 2 ليلا لاسيما وان العمل كان اعمال حفر وردم في الشوارع ، ادخال اناس وسطاء للضغط علي للتهاون معهم ، واخرها حرماني من جزء من مرتبي ومحاولة حرماني من شهادة الخبرة التي كانوا قد وعدوني بها


 




نعم اخي ابو نديم .... ان البعد عن الدين هو السبب وحب الدنيا والمال الزايد عن المعقول 
شيء مؤسف ما يحصل وما حصل لك ... :80: 
لقد ذكرتني بحادثة مرت معي منذ سنوات ست ... لقد عوملت بنفس الطريقة ... ولكن الحمد لله لم يحدث احد ان حاول الاعتداء علي مباشرة بسبب العمل ... ولكن الامر ربما يذهب اكثر من ذلك
فقد وضعوا لي ثعبان صحراوي طوله قرابة المتر في الكيس تبعي .. ربما كان الغرض التخويف او التطفيش ... وربما كان التخلص مني نهائيا .. بدون ما تكون هناك جريمة ...
و لم استمر في ذلك العمل اكثر من اسبوع وكنت ساتركه منذ اليوم الاول .. ولكن ظننت ان الامور ستتحسن و لم احب ان اتسرع في القرار ... لكن يبدوا انهم عرفوني بشكل اسرع مني ..


----------



## labeeb (19 يوليو 2007)

سيد صالح الزاملي قال:


> السلام عليكم في البداية احب ان اشكر اخي العزيز على طرحه هذا الموضوع واخص بالشكر الاخ المهندس محمد زايد على رده الجيد , واود منه المواصلة معي مع التقدير . انا مهندس مدني من العراق ولي خبرة اكثر من عشرين سنة حيث قمت بالاشراف على الكثير من المشاريع خلال مدة خدمتي وعانيت الكثير بسبب موضوع البحث اعلاه الا انه مايحدث في بلدي وخصوصا بهذه الفترة بكل صراحة شئ مخجل مقارنة بالبلدان العربية والعالمية مع علمي ويقيني بأن هنلك مقاولين يحملون نزاهة عالية الا ان الغش في اعمال المقاولات وليس بشخص المقاول تمثل نسبة عالية تزيد عن 70 % حسب اعتقادي والسبب لا يتحمله المقاول وحده وانما وجدت له ارضية مناسبة وخصبة شجعت على اعتماد مبدأ الغش والاساس هو مجموعة نقاط قد اشار لهاقبلي زميلي المهندس محمد زايد واضيف لها سؤء التخطيط والتخطيط السريع للمشاريع وكذلك قلة خبرت المهندسين المشرفين وعدم ملائمة اختصاصهم مع الاعمال المراد تنفيذها اضافة الى ضعف المسائلة من قبل الدولة لمن يثبت غشه وباعتقادي ان تشديد الرقابة والمحاسبة المستمرة لكل من يثبت تقصيره كفيلة بالقضاء على الغش وضرورة اعطاء الوضوح الكامل للعقود التي تبرم مع المقاولين ووضوح كافة ملحقاتها والمتابعة المستمره لتنفيذها وبامانة واركز وبامانة ....وفقكم الله ونسأله وندعوه ان يجنبنا واياكم الغش مع فائق التقدير .................................اخوكم المهندس صالح


 


اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم علي مشاركتك معنا في الموضوع ...
وحسبي شهادتك بحكم خبرتك في ان النسبة عالية وتزيد على 70% واما حالكم في العراق فكان الله في عونكم في جميع الاحوال .. وبرغم ان عراقنا العزيز تحت الاحتلال الغاشم و الذي هو السبب في كل ما يصير في البلاد من فساد الا ان ذلك لا يسقط الذنب عن المفسدين ...ولكن ما بال بعض الدول الغير محتلة .. ربما وضعها اسواء منكم .. و تعاني من مافيات داخل الوزارات الحكومية ... والامر لم يعد يقتصر على المقاولين بل تعداه الى المهندسين والمدراء ... واغلب المهندسين العرب صاروا اما بدون عمل او من المافيات الحكومية .. الا من رحم ربي 
انا معك ان التشديد في الرقابة والمحاسبة و اعطاء الوضوح الكامل للعقود وغيرها من النقاط التي ذكرتها والتي ذكرها الاخ/ محمد زايد .. سيكون لها دور رائيسي في القضاء على هذه الظاهرة المؤسفة 
لكن .. من يراقب من  ... ربما في بعض البلدان لازل الامل كون الداء لم يستفحل ... اما عندنا ... لا ادري ....:81: ...هل انا غير طبيعي ... ( تشأؤمي ) ويجب ان اغير افكاري ولو قليلا ... ام ان الشعب كله هو الذي بحاجة الى تغيير.. 
اتمنى ان اكون انا المخطيء


----------



## labeeb (19 يوليو 2007)

مهندس ابن غزال قال:


> السلام عليكم، أعتقد أن الأمر يبدأ من حين شراء المقاول لمناقصة المشروع، حين لا يكون المقاول كفء للعمل المقدم عليه ، يترتب عليه مهاودة في الأسعار للحصول على المشروع، فإن حصل عليه كانت الطامة ،وبدأ بالالتفاف على الشروط والمواصفات ليخرج بأكبر نسبة من الأرباح..
> وهذا حصل في أغلب المشاريع التي وقفت عليها، حتى اضطرت بعض الجهات إلى دعوة عدد محدود من شركات المقاولات المعروفة تفادياً لما قد يحصل ...


 


اشكرك اخي الكريم على مشاركتك معنا في الموضوع ..
حل جيد قدمته في مشاركتك ..وكثيرا ما يطبق. وهو يصلح في المقاولات الخاصة والقطاع الخاص ..فقط او الدول التي لم يتفشى فيها الفساد الاداري بشكل كبير 
والا صار سيف ذو حدين اذا كان في المقاولات العامة والحكومية بالذات .. فالمرشحين اكيد معروفين وذو خبرة لا تظاهى .. ليس في الهندسة والمقاولات .. ولكن .. في النهب والمسارقات
وانا معك ان هناك من المقاولين ...اناسا شرفاء ..وهناك من قد يدفع الى الغش دفعا ولم يكن في نيته اصلا الغش وذلك عندما يتهاون في الاسعار لانه يريد عمل ( وهذا يحدث في الدول العربية الفقيرة بالذات .. لان المقاول كغيره من باقي الشعب يخوض حربا من اجل الاستمرارية في البقاء والعيش ,ويالله بالكاد وجد عمل ... ) وتعود المصيبة عليه ...  ويلجاء الى الغش ..


----------



## labeeb (24 أغسطس 2007)

المشاهدات اكثر من الف والتقصويت الى الان 100 شخص !!!


----------



## م المصري (24 أغسطس 2007)

ربما يوجد مقاول شريف ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (27 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى اني مع كل أحترامى لكل الناس بس اتحدث كواقع للعمل المقاولين المقاول مستعد ينطي للمهندس ألاف دولار تحت اسف هدية أو رشوة بس غير مستعد يصرف فلسا واحدا على نية التحسين في المشروع


----------



## bryar (29 أبريل 2009)

اذا كانت الدولة تحكمها القانون فالكل يعرف مساويء التجاوز على القانون فعندها يمكن ان نقول ان اغلبية مشاريعنا ناجحة وبالتالي المقاولين شرفاء والعكس صحيح.


----------



## labeeb (29 أبريل 2009)

سامي محمد كريم قال:


> اخوانى اني مع كل أحترامى لكل الناس بس اتحدث كواقع للعمل المقاولين المقاول مستعد ينطي للمهندس ألاف دولار تحت اسف هدية أو رشوة بس غير مستعد يصرف فلسا واحدا على نية التحسين في المشروع


 


:d حياك الله اخي سامي 
تعليقك جعلني ابتسم ... لربما كان تصوير رائع لبعض ما كتب ... ولكن بكلمات موجزة
اشكرك على انعاش الموضوع بعد ان دفنته الايام والمواضيع في الخلف


----------



## labeeb (29 أبريل 2009)

bryar قال:


> اذا كانت الدولة تحكمها القانون فالكل يعرف مساويء التجاوز على القانون فعندها يمكن ان نقول ان اغلبية مشاريعنا ناجحة وبالتالي المقاولين شرفاء والعكس صحيح.


 

وجهة نظرك سديدة:20: واشكرك على تفاعلك معنا


----------



## labeeb (29 أبريل 2009)

لقد راجعت مشاركات الاخوة وكل ما كتب في هذا الموضوع 
والحقيقة وبرغم قلة المصوتين...
لاحظت ان جميع المشاركات سواء من اثروا الموضوع وافادونا بتحليلهم الرائع او اوجزوا بما قل ودل.
جميعها تعتبر توصيات من ذوي خبرة لا غنى لنا عنها في الحياة العملية فجزيل الشكر لكم موصول


----------



## abdulla assaidi (23 يونيو 2009)

*مقاول شريف*

بالطبع يوجد مقاول شريف ولكن لن يسمح له احد بالعمل في الدول العربية على الاقل.
مهندس/عبدالله الصايدي


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (30 يونيو 2009)

غياب الوعي والمراقبة والضمير الديني اهم الاسباب


----------

